# ...and I thought McChrystal had a lot of stars!



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2015)

seems legit


----------



## Brill (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm calling BS.  Who really drinks beer left handed? :-/


----------



## AKkeith (Jul 24, 2015)

lindy said:


> I'm calling BS.  Who really drinks beer left handed? :-/


Commies. That's who.

Commie spy.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 24, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Bad asses. That's who.
> 
> Bad ass ninja.



FIFY


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm sure if he had more room, there'd be more stars.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 24, 2015)

I want to know where you got this picture from.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2015)

Random Facebook page.  I want to know the context...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 24, 2015)

*Smoke em' if you got em!*


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 24, 2015)

He could get another star or two on there.


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2015)

He should be beaten for drinking Coors Light.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 24, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> He should be beaten for drinking Coors Light.



*EVERYONE LOVES THE SILVER BULLET.

*


----------



## Teufel (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe he is a Specialist 6th award.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 24, 2015)

*Contemplating his next mission:



*


----------



## x SF med (Jul 24, 2015)

I love the Armor Aguillette with Engineeer brass and the dangling participle off the expert badge, and the random placement of ribbons on the chest....  A real heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 24, 2015)

Because I did not have shit-else to do tonight, I decided to put my black belt in Google-Fu to use and figure out who this dude is...turns out it is all for a movie - the photos are from the after party.

I actually sat thru the whole 50 minutes.  The good General makes his first appearance around the 9 minute mark.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 25, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I love the Armor Aguillette with Engineeer brass and the dangling participle off the expert badge, and the random placement of ribbons on the chest....  A real heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero.



Meh, if you had six stars you could create your own uniform too.  AR Six-Stars.70-1.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 25, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Meh, if you had six stars you could create your own uniform too.  AR Six-Stars.70-1.



Well played fucker, well played.


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I actually sat thru the whole 50 minutes.



I think your fellow Marines need to stage an intervention.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Jul 25, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I think your fellow Marines need to stage an intervention.



I think that's pretty solid investigative work. Now we have context.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 25, 2015)

Fuck context, this IS THE INTERNET.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 26, 2015)

Everyone who disliked my earlier post has been on the wrong end of a rectal thermometer.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Fuck context, this IS THE INTERNET.



fuck, ya cunt, I thought this was Sparta... I shoulda made a left at Albuquerque...


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 26, 2015)

You can put yet trousers back on now then.


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2015)

Scubadew said:


> Everyone who disliked my earlier post has been on the wrong end of a rectal thermometer.



We can step that for you, treat your post like a Kickstarter of hate.

@pardus what's our goal?


:-"


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 26, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> We can step that for you, treat your post like a Kickstarter of hate.
> 
> @pardus what's our goal?
> 
> ...



I knew the consequences of making a silver bullet joke would be like this.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> We can step that for you, treat your post like a Kickstarter of hate.
> 
> @pardus what's our goal?
> 
> ...



200 hates across all threads for Scubadew....   that's the sales goal, people.... the winner gets a new set of steak knives, the loser gets a pink slip....


----------



## Etype (Jul 26, 2015)

lindy said:


> I'm calling BS.  Who really drinks beer left handed? :-/


I do. Right hand holds the brat.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2015)

Etype said:


> I do. Right hand holds the brat.



As in brat = kid or brat = wurst?  Either way it's acceptable, as long as you're not Fat Bastard and try to eat the kid....


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 26, 2015)

Well at least he should be a good example and get a hair cut.     I like the CIB. (cuddling in Basic Award)


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 26, 2015)

Etype said:


> I do. Right hand holds *my* brat.



fixed it for ya, impressed by your multitasking skills though.


----------



## Brill (Jul 26, 2015)

Etype said:


> I do. Right hand holds the brat.



Good call...always keep your strong hand on the sausage!


----------



## policemedic (Jul 26, 2015)

Pfffft. If you're holding your own sausage then something has gone wrong.


----------

